# Warning Lights: SLIP, VDC Off, Brake



## mwacker (Nov 9, 2010)

This morning my SLIP VDC Off and Brake lights all lit up at the same time. It was cold, icy, and I was hurried to get to work on time. I did take a corner faster than normal, I did read this could cause the brake fuild to slosh around and make the lights come on. Any suggestions on where to start diagnosing this problem?

04 Pathfinder LE 4x4, 3.5L V6


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Well if you can get a code from the ABS system that would be a good start. All those lights will come on when there is an error code in that system.


----------



## mwacker (Nov 9, 2010)

So my lights just went off, I added a little brake fluild and I haven't had any problems since.


----------

